# EAGLE Cuda 242 - Hilfe Problem!!!



## ullsok (23. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ihr wißt ja sicherlich wie das ist - je weniger beißt, desto mehr spielt man am Echolot rum.

Nachdem ich auch so verfahren bin, wollte ich mal wieder alle Einstellungen in Grundstellung bringen und habe einen Reset durchgeführt.

Das Resultat ist nun jedoch, dass das Echolot nur noch im Simulationsmodus startet und offensichtlich den Geber nicht mehr erkennt; die Temperaturanzeige ist jedoch noch korrekt.

Vor dem Reset hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert. Ich habe den Geber nun auch schon mit einem anderen Cuda Echolot ausprobiert und es arbeitete einwandfrei; am Geber kann es daher wohl offensichtlich nicht liegen.

Hat jemand von euch hierzu evtl. einen Tip für mich oder kann ich das Echolot nun entsorgen?


----------



## Main-Schleuse (23. März 2009)

*AW: EAGLE Cuda 242 - Hilfe Problem!!!*

Soweit ich weiß kann man im Menü den Simulations-Modus ein und aus schalten. 
Schau dir mal das Menü an


----------



## ullsok (23. März 2009)

*AW: EAGLE Cuda 242 - Hilfe Problem!!!*

Danke für die Antwort - ist schon klar; wenn ich die Simulation ausschalte kommt jedoch erst das eigentliche Problem.

Das Echolot erhält oder verarbeitet dann irgendwie nicht das Signal des Gebers, d.h. die Tiefenanzeige blinkt und auf dem Display sind nur lauter schwarze Streifen.

Und vor dem Reset hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert#q


----------



## Main-Schleuse (23. März 2009)

*AW: EAGLE Cuda 242 - Hilfe Problem!!!*

Klickert der Geber?


----------



## ullsok (28. März 2009)

*AW: EAGLE Cuda 242 - Hilfe Problem!!!*



Main-Schleuse schrieb:


> Klickert der Geber?



Nein, aber ich weiß was du meinst - ich habe ein anderes Eagle Cuda an den gleichen Geber angeschlossen und dann hat es geklickert.|kopfkrat


----------



## marcs (29. März 2009)

*AW: EAGLE Cuda 242 - Hilfe Problem!!!*

Ich habe mit meinem Cuda 242 genau das gleiche Problem. Ich denke es ist eine Einstellungssache, die ich bis jetzt noch nicht lösen konnte.
Ich hoffe ihr wisst Hilfe.

Marc


----------



## ullsok (30. März 2009)

*AW: EAGLE Cuda 242 - Hilfe Problem!!!*



marcs schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meinem Cuda 242 genau das gleiche Problem. Ich denke es ist eine Einstellungssache, die ich bis jetzt noch nicht lösen konnte.
> Ich hoffe ihr wisst Hilfe.
> 
> Marc



Hallo Marc,

ich glaube nicht, dass es eine Einstellungssache ist; wenn man einen Reset durchführt, ist das Gerät ja wieder in Grundstellung und müßte funktionieren - tut es aber nicht, zumindest nicht bei mir|kopfkrat


----------



## Tim78 (30. März 2009)

*AW: EAGLE Cuda 242 - Hilfe Problem!!!*

Denke das deine Software abgestürzt ist Kann bei Lowrance und Eagel  schon wohl mal passieren habe meins auch gerade wieder eingeschickt weil es ähnliche Probleme macht .
nach dem Vollresset blinkende Tiefen anzeige oder unvollständige bis gar keine Greyline .
Habe ich bei meinem ersten X51 nie Probleme gehabt und jetzt mit dem X135 schon das 2mal in 6 Monaten.|evil:


----------



## ullsok (31. März 2009)

*AW: EAGLE Cuda 242 - Hilfe Problem!!!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Denke das deine Software abgestürzt ist Kann bei Lowrance und Eagel  schon wohl mal passieren habe meins auch gerade wieder eingeschickt weil es ähnliche Probleme macht .
> nach dem Vollresset blinkende Tiefen anzeige oder unvollständige bis gar keine Greyline .
> Habe ich bei meinem ersten X51 nie Probleme gehabt und jetzt mit dem X135 schon das 2mal in 6 Monaten.|evil:



Ja, genau so ist es bei mir auch - blinkende Tiefenanzeige

Wohin hast du dein Gerät geschickt? Meins war bei dem Kauf meines Bootes dabei; ich habe daher keine Ahnung wo das Gerät gekauft wurde.


----------



## Tim78 (31. März 2009)

*AW: EAGLE Cuda 242 - Hilfe Problem!!!*

Denke das fast jeder gute Angel Dealer der auch Echolote vertritt das Gerät einschicken kann . Habe meines zum Angelsport Böcker in Gronau gebracht der hat es dann eingeschickt .Warte da auch mal gerade 4 Wochen drauf ist ja klar ging ja auch auf die Schonzeit zu wofür braucht man da auch schon nen Echolot#q .Reicht ja wenn das ding jetzt wieder kommt dann kann es zumindest noch 3Monate in der Ecke liegen bevor ich es wieder brauche:r


----------



## Dorde (22. November 2010)

*AW: EAGLE Cuda 242 - Hilfe Problem!!!*

Hallo
Habe auch seit Reset Durchführung die gleiche Probleme an Lowrance X-135. Geber wird nicht erkannt und die Software Version ist eine andere 1.0.0/TT515 war 1.1.0/TT671D,  …  Kann man irgendwie die Software selbst einspielen und das Problem damit lösen oder geht so etwas nicht und das Gerät  muss repariert werden?  Danke an alle!


Gruß
Dorde


----------

